
‘Severe” Figure Manipulation Found in Studies from Leading Plant Lab - UpshotKnothole
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06814-2
======
kadoban
Not a lot of who/what/why/how answers in that, that I could understand.

Anyone have links to more information, or does one have to wait until the "end
of September" followup mentioned?

